# ERPC and chromosome testing in London - please help



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

I've posted this in the loss section but because we need to sort this out urgently am also posting here. I hope that's ok.

It's a horrible question to have to ask    We've found out that our precious baby no longer has a heartbeat. I feel totally numb and can't quite get my head around it. 

Our clinic want us to have a D & C or ERPC with chromosome testing. Because our clinic are in the US we don't have any clinic in the UK and are not sure where to turn. Money is a big factor, but it seems unlikely we can get the testing done on the NHS, so I think we need to look into getting this done privately.

If anyone has any suggestions about where we can go, please could you reply or pm me? Thank you very much and so so sorry if you have been in this position too
x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss     

You could try contacting one of the HCA private hospitals in London - I think they are the London Bridge, the Lister, the Portland and the Wellington.

I am sure one of them will be able to undertake the procedure.

Your GP may need to refer you there?

Karenanna xxx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Almond

So sorry for your loss.    .  I know all too well how numb and then painful it feels. 

I was in exactly the same position earlier in the year - discharged from my clinic post scan with no advice on what to do next.  

I did end up having my testing and ERPC at the Lister, through a private consultant gynae.  Do let me know if you need details.

I was told by my clinic that my GP could also organise it for meand they could certainly refer you to someone privately, so maybe think about going to see them?.  

In reality the chromosome testing in most cases doesn't reveal anything this early on.  Mine was 11.2 weeks and I was advised that it probably wouldn't show anything - but it did reveal Down's.  I guess in some ways that was helpful.  

I'm really thinking about you at this time and sending you lots of      

So sorry

Reb


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks so much for your kindness Karenanna and Reb and congratulations to both of you (I read your sigs)

I've managed to get an ERPC tomorrow on the NHS, though we are going to have to arrange and pay for the chromosome testing ourselves (but they've given us the forms). Horrible    But at least we don't now have expense we can't really afford on a private ERPC

Thanks again for replying
xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I had an erpc at 17 weeks last year after my baby had died at about 14.5 weeks (it was measuring 8 days too small for dates from the 8 week scan and in the end measured the size of a 13.1 week foetus - so was just small enough that I did not have to go through giving birth)

It was done on the NHS and the baby was sent to Guys for testing. Unfortunately I never got any results from the baby. I was told my placenta was completely normal.

I did try to chase it up, but was later advised to leave it as it would not help to know and it was just bad luck. I am not sure you can ever make such an awful thing better. I do not know whether if I could have put a name to the condition my baby had it would have made it better or worse. I might be more worried going into treatment this time. I don't know. 

There may be some chromosomal abnormalities that lead to early pregnancy loss that don't have a name. Plus I believe that they have to make sure that when they are testing the baby they do not accidentally mix any of your DNA in the sample they test, as if they do they may just get a ''normal female'' result - you would not know if that is you or that the baby was a normal female and just died for some other reason.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Almond thinking of you at this sad time, I hope that tomorrow goes as well as it can, I've been in the same position and remember it well.



L x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks to you HH and JJ1 for replying

HH - thank you so much for your reply. I read your posts and story and I am so sorry for what happened to you. I just wanted to wish you all the best for your treatment which I think started today - I hope more than anything that it works out for you   

JJ1 - thank you so much for wishing me well, I really appreciate it. I'm so sorry you went through this too. I just wanted to wish you well with whatever is next for you   
xxx


----------

